# is this overvoltage?



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

if yes, what must i do? but that's the most stable voltage i can get in overclocking... will it damage my GPU?










please help!?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Is what?


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

will that voltage damage my gpu?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

raident30 said:


> will that voltage damage my gpu?


As long as the temps are in check and its stable i don't see why it would. If i remember right MSI Afterburner won't let you pump enough juice to harm anything unless you just let the temps cook it to death.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

with that voltage, its peaking at 90-95 degrees with 100% fan speed... i really like the performance boost though, im just nervous it might fry the gpu..


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

That is a very dangerous temp. 100c is the max the card can handle.

GeForce GTS 450


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Consider re doing the TIM, and always set the fan to 100%.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> Consider re doing the TIM, and always set the fan to 100%.


sorry for asking, what is TIM? and would it shorten the life of the GPU if i set its fan at 100% all the time?


----------



## Paulsoninvest (Nov 26, 2011)

That is a very dangerous temp...
don't play with it...


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

raident30 said:


> sorry for asking, what is TIM? and would it shorten the life of the GPU if i set its fan at 100% all the time?


TIM is another acronym for Thermal Compound. It's the paste that one uses to cover the micro thin gaps between the Heatsink of your graphics card and the graphics card chip. Works the same with the CPU and heatsink. I would prefer to have your fan set to auto and not constantly at 100%, as that would possibly shorten the life of the fan.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, ill look into it...


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

My old GPU (ATI HD4870) had temps of 101c at 100% OCCT load and after redoing the Thermal compound, brought the temp down to 90c under the same conditions. In gaming it only used to get to mid 80's.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Johnny1982 said:


> My old GPU (ATI HD4870) had temps of 101c at 100% OCCT load and after redoing the Thermal compound, brought the temp down to 90c under the same conditions. In gaming it only used to get to mid 80's.


i pulled a little bit of voltage to 1.100... it never goes past 85c anymore...


----------

